# Taken 2



## Death Certificate (May 18, 2012)

First pics


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

The first one was really overrated.


----------



## Federer (May 18, 2012)

You don't wanna kidnap that man's daughter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2012)

Looks awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 18, 2012)

His daughter runs like a munter.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2012)

did the bitch get kidnapped again?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 18, 2012)

I thought we were on Taken 4 now? After the one where he lost his memory or the one where he fights wolves?


----------



## Owl (May 18, 2012)

I hope his daughter didn't get kidnap again 



Ennoea said:


> The first one was really overrated.



It wasn't overrated for nothing.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Plot:



> In Istanbul, retired CIA operative Bryan Mills and his wife are taken hostage by the father of a kidnapper Mills killed while rescuing his daughter.



You don't fucking take on the guy that killed your son dumbass. You either kill him or leave him alone.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 18, 2012)

she got taken again? lol. sounds like a dumb move to bring his family over like that. still gonna watch the shit out of it since the first one was so badass.


----------



## Palpatine (May 18, 2012)

Really?

Well, at least his dumbass daughter didn't get kidnapped again.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2012)

The more accurate title for this film should have been "Retaken" or "Repossessed".

Or if Hollywood wants to get really sloppy with their titles, then "Tooken", or "Taketh Again"


----------



## Judecious (May 19, 2012)

Why would they make another one


----------



## TSC (May 19, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> did the bitch get kidnapped again?



someone should edit Nelson as Mario


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 19, 2012)

Can you imagine if they made a sequel to every movie where the main protagonist kills some random goons?

Epic movie guy voice: "He killed his son. Blink and you'd miss it. It was around the 1 hour mark of the first movie. But now... that guy's father wants REVENGE!"


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2012)

Taken 2 already came out. It was called "Unknown"


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The first one was really overrated.





Zen-aku said:


> did the bitch get kidnapped again?





Whip Whirlwind said:


> I thought we were on Taken 4 now? After the one where he lost his memory or the one where he fights wolves?





Judecious said:


> Why would they make another one





Darth said:


> Taken 2 already came out. It was called "Unknown"



If you stop with the trolling now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.


----------



## Amuro (May 19, 2012)

First was ridiculous on a 90's action movie level. I'll probably watch it, if it's anything like the first it'll be shown here five times a month anyway.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2012)

Someone tell that bitch to stay in the house!


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Taken 1 was fucking legit as shit. I can't wait for Taken 2.


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Taken 1 was fucking legit as shit. I can't wait for Taken 2.



I wonder if there will be any parody titles coming out in the next few months. 

Taken 2: The Takening


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

I was thinking Tekken 2: The Taken


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I was thinking Tekken 2: The Taken



Took Twice.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 21, 2012)

I feel like a sequel would diminish the credibility of the original... I mean, if they make it his "thing" to go off and save kidnapped people... it just ruins the spontaneity and desperation with which he was spurred to action in the first film.


----------



## MajorThor (May 21, 2012)

Liam Nessan, that is all Light Artist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2012)

I agree that this sequel will ruin the value of the original .

Not saying it won't be good though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

Movie will be good.

It has Liam Neesom in it.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2012)

I wonder if my theory on Liam Neeson being the new Charles Bronson of film will become true. Only time and the production of Taken 7: Death Wish, will tell:


----------



## Treerone (Jun 22, 2012)

Liam Neeson makes any movie good.


----------



## Bart (Jul 11, 2012)

Amazing trailer btw :3


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2012)

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 11, 2012)

i was gonna make a joke about how the bitch got kidnapped

but this looks cool


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 15, 2012)

Thought this would be the main plot.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't care what this movie is about. As long as it has Liam Neesan and he's saying something awesome in it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 15, 2012)

Even though Taken 2 shouldnt exist, the trailer makes a strong case on why it should...

Actually looks decent.


----------



## Friday (Oct 7, 2012)

Surprisingly didn't see a thread about this.

Anyway, I saw the movie just about an hour ago. Very very mediocre. My "highlight" of the movie would be when he directs his daughter using the map, string, and grenades. Which wasn't even supposed to be the most epic part. I was kind of hoping that the boyfriend would be another victim just like her friend was in the first movie. Unfortunately the mom was more of the victim.

I feel like the main guy had too much dialogue that was so typical.

Overall, full of tropes and not as intense nor as different as compared to the first one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2012)

Posted my review in sig.

Pretty mediocre.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2012)

I thought the movie was alright. Some of the stuff were pretty stupid but it still was an enjoyable to watch movie.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 15, 2012)

I liked it about the same as the first one probably a little more due it to not feeling short like the first movie. 

Come at me bros.


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Mediocre is the right word.

Also, did anyone notice some awkward editing during the fight scenes? The one right before both of them get taken comes to mind. Every move was chopped up, gave me a headache.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know i would of have re-watch the fight scene to know what your talking about.

Although i may no what your referring to, although im not sure how that could give you a headache. Those retarded 3d movies will give you headaches.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 15, 2012)

What makes it overrated in your eyes?


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2012)

The first one was boss. The second one looks like a dead piece of shit IMO.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how in this movie, the Americans are terrorists in a Muslim country.


----------



## Spock (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I like how in this movie, the Americans are terrorists in a Muslim country.



What the heck? The Muslims were the terrorists in this movie, heck even the Turks in this movie cooperated with the terrorists and Istanbul felt like a lifeless character.

Loved it anyway, even if it was a prolonged Apple commercial and not as good as the first one, stilled loved it. Excellent soundtrack too.


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck have you people done to NF's Foremost Movie Critic "TetraVaal"


----------

